# prendere un granchio



## thorwald34

Ciao a tutti,

Mi piacerebbe sapere come si usa la espressione "prendere un granchio", cioè,

- ho presso un granchio
- mi hanno presso un granchio

Si potrebbe tradurre come "tomar el pelo"?

Grazie a tutti


----------



## Giulia da Urbino

Prendere un granchio significa equivocarse, no tomar el pelo... ahora mismo no se me ocurre una expresión equivalente en castellano, lo siento!
... por cierto:
ho preso un granchio 
mi hanno preso un granchio no existe... hanno preso un granchio, a lo mejor?


----------



## Mª Antonia

¿Sería correcto traducirlo como "pifiarla"?


----------



## thorwald34

Per quello che ho verificato, credo che ha il senso di sbagliarsi ma per le apparenze, ma non trovo la parola in spagnolo, che ne pensate?


----------



## gatogab

*Prendere un granchio* = cometer un error garrafal o una metida de pata.
¿Podría ser?
gg


----------



## Giulia da Urbino

Ne "pifiarla" ne "meter la pata"... "prendere un granchio" significa fare un errore di valutazione, fare la scelta sbagliata, tra diverse opzioni pensare che sia giusta una che in realtà non lo è.
Sigo sin tener una buena traducción....


----------



## gatogab

Giulia da Urbino said:


> Ne "pifiarla" ne "meter la pata"... "prendere un granchio" significa fare un errore di valutazione, fare la scelta sbagliata, tra diverse opzioni pensare che sia giusta una che in realtà non lo è.
> Sigo sin tener una buena traducción....


Tutti sappiamo il significato e a tutti 'ci manca la parola giusta'.
Ma la cerchiamo
gg


----------



## jeterinmicipen

*P*otrebbe essere " cometer la fatalidad"? *E* come si dice allora tomar el pelo a alguien" grazie

*O* simplemete cometi un error al elegir lo que no debia


----------



## gatogab

tomar el pelo a alguien = prendere in giro a qualcuno.
gg


----------



## Giulia da Urbino

gatogab said:


> Tutti sappiamo il significato e a tutti 'ci manca la parola giusta'.
> Ma la cerchiamo
> gg



Quello che volevo dire è che "meter la pata" vuol dire più "fare la cosa sbagliata", mentre "prendere un granchio" è fare una SCELTA sbagliata.


----------



## jeterinmicipen

ecco, avevo dimenticato, la mia memoria e un po ....... Grazie


----------



## gatogab

jeterinmicipen said:


> o simplemete cometi un error al elegir lo que no debia


Prendere un granchio:
Detto usato per evidenziare che in certe occasioni è facile lasciarsi ingannare dalle apparenze e commettere errori grossolani. 
(www.alibrando.it/proverbi)

¿Errori grossolani = errores garrafales?

gg


----------



## gatogab

Giulia da Urbino said:


> Quello che volevo dire è che "meter la pata" vuol dire più "fare la cosa sbagliata", mentre "prendere un granchio" è fare una SCELTA sbagliata.


Se si va a pesca di granchi, si che è una scelta. Ma se si va a pesca di cefali o murene e si trova con un granchio all' amo?
No è stata una scelta. E bisogna ricordare che i proverbi hanno una radice popolare di vita vissuta. 

Intento poner una definición con un 'copia-pega', pero no se 'pega' ^^


----------



## Giulia da Urbino

Ya se cual es probablemente el origen de la expresión, lo que estoy intentando que quede claro es que equivocarse en castellano (como sbagliarsi en italiano) tiene varios significados y que "prendere un granchio" sólo se puede utilizar para algunos de ellos.
Sólo se utiliza, como tu dices, si iba a pescar lubinas y me he encontrado con un cangrejo. Si te equivocas, por ejemplo, en escribir algo, no se puede utilizar "ho preso un granchio"


----------



## jeterinmicipen

Si seria como coger gato por liebre or algo asi


----------



## gatogab

jeterinmicipen said:


> Si seria como coger gato por liebre or algo asi


*gato por liebre*
gg


----------



## Giulia da Urbino

Nunca escuché la expresión "coger gato por liebre", sino más bien "dar gato por liebre"...  Puesto que "dar gato por liebre" implica una intención de engañar, creo que no, tampoco sería adecuado decir "coger gato por liebre"en este caso.


----------



## enza74

Questa espressione ha lo stesso significato di predere un abbaglio, oppure questa volta sono io che ho preso un granchio? (tanto per rimanere in tema)


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì, direi che sono quasi uguali. Forse abbaglio fa più pensare a un errore di percezione, mentre granchio a un errore su qualcosa che uno fa.


----------



## gatogab

*prendere un abbaglio* equivocarse, meter la pata

(thefreedictionary)

Oh!...di nuovo 'meter la pata'!!

Nella vita si prendono granchi, abbagli e cantonate. Di solito fano male o fanno restare male. 
gg


----------



## Mª Antonia

¿Y qué os parece "confundirse", "embrollarse" o "enredarse"?


----------



## Estopa

Quizá podría decirse que "algo nos ha salido rana" poniendo énfasis no tanto en el hecho de equivocarse, sino en no haber obtenido el resultado apetecido.

Aquí hay un enlace que explica muy bien el significado de la expresión "salir rana"

http://erasmusv.wordpress.com/2007/03/20/me-ha-salido-rana/

Buona domenica!


----------



## nuevoestudiante

A mi parecer la traducción más cercana es *meter la pata hasta el* *corvejón*, o también, *meter la pata hasta las orejas.*

*_______________________________*

*NEC CUM SPE NEC CUM METU*


----------



## thorwald34

yo creo que la opción de Estopa está muy acertada...."me ha salido rana", hemos escogido lo que mejor parecía, nos hemos dejado llevar por las apariencias y nos ha salido rana.


----------



## pattyfashiion

Cometer un error craso, una pifia. Oppure "desatinar" o "hacer una trastada"

Per "meter la pata" io ho sentito anche "meter la gamba o el remo" 

Non so se possono aiutare. 

Comunque l'opzione di Estopa è la migliore.


----------



## archimede

gatogab said:


> tomar el pelo a alguien = prendere in giro a qualcuno.
> gg




Alessandro


----------



## gatogab

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gatogab*
> tomar el pelo a alguien = prendere in giro a qualcuno.
> gg





archimede said:


> Alessandro


 
Muy agradecido.
gg


----------



## flljob

thorwald34 said:


> Per quello che ho verificato, credo che ha il senso di sbagliarsi ma per le apparenze, ma non trovo la parola in spagnolo, che ne pensate?


 

En México esto sería "Irse con la finta". Escoger lo equivocado entre varias opciones.

Saludos


----------

